# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ναυτικά ατυχήματα πλοίων της ποντοπόρου >  Πυρκαϊα στο Ελληνικό φορτηγό Aegean Wind

## Leo

Είμαστε στην δυσάρεστη θέση να σας ενημερώσουμε για να ένα ατύχημα σε Ελληνικό φορτηγό πλοίο. Εκτός από την ενημέρωση που παρέχεται από τα κανάλια, θα βρείτε στοιχεία στο *Marinews*.

----------


## Roger Rabbit

.................. :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Σύμφωνα με όσα ακούσαμε αγνούνται οι Έλληνες ανθυποπλοίαρχος,  τρίτος μηχανικός, ηλεκτρολόγος και έξι Φιλιππινέζοι από το πλήρωμα. Ας ελπίσουμε στο επόμενο ρολ κόλ (Roll Call) να εμφανιστούν, για να ην κλέισουν τόσα σπίτια χριστουγεννιάτικα.

----------


## mastrokostas

Μαύρες γιορτές !!!Ας ελπίσουμε ότι θα βρεθούν σώοι !!

----------


## captparis

Μακαρι να βρεθουν σωοι ολοι να μην μαυρoφορεθει παλι η Ναυτικη μας οικογενεια !!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Έχει σβήσει η φωτιά στο ακομοδέσιο. Δεν πάρχει ακόμα νεώτερο για τους αγνοούμενους

----------


## Ωκυρρόη

Ας σκεφτούμε όλοι θετικά...και ας ευχηθούμε για το καλύτερο. Χρονιάρες μέρες...να περάσουν τέτοια αγωνία οι ναυτικοί μας και οι οικογένειές τους. Έχει κανείς νεότερα?

----------


## Ωκυρρόη

Μόλις άκουσα ότι τελικά είχαμε εννέα νεκρούς ναυτικούς ... :Sad:  :Sad: ....μαύρες γιορτές

----------


## SOLSTICE

:Sad: ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΠΡΙΝ ΛΙΓΟ ΕΓΙΝΑΝ ΓΝΩΣΤΑ ΤΑ ΑΣΧΗΜΑ ΝΕΑ ΣΤΟ zougla.gr
Λίγα λεπτά μετα τις 03:30 τα ξημερώματα βρέθηκαν τα πτώματα των τριών Ελλήνων ναυτικών. Νωρίτερα ανασύρθηκαν δύο πτώματα Φιλιππινέζων στο χώρο ενδιαίτησης του ελληνικού φορτηγού πλοίου «Aegean Wind».

Στο πλοίο επέβαιναν εννέα Έλληνες ναυτικοί και δεκαπέντε Φιλιππινέζοι, όταν ξέσπασε η πυρκαγιά -από άγνωστη μέχρι στιγμής αιτία-, στους χώρους ενδιαίτησης του πληρώματος και πολύ γρήγορα εξαπλώθηκε σε ολόκληρο το πλοίο.

Πλέον οι έρευνες προσανατολίζονται στον εντοπισμό τεσσάρων Φιλιππινέζων ναυτικών.

ΚΡΙΜΑ! ΕΙΛΙΚΡΙΝΑ, ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΣΧΗΜΟ ΝΑ ΓΙΟΡΤΑΖΟΥΝ ΟΛΟΙ ΓΥΡΩ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ 3 ΑΥΤΕΣ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΕΣ ΝΑ ΠΕΝΘΟΥΝ. ΣΥΛΛΥΠΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ.

----------


## gioannis13

RIP..........................:cry:....Γαμωτο.-

----------


## Hxomystis

ο θεός να αναπάυσει τις ψυχές τους...  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## evridiki

Συλληπητηρια στις οικογενειες αυτων που χαθηκαν.

----------


## samichri

Θερμά συληπητήρια στις οικογένειες όλων των άτυχων ναυτικών. Τα λόγια είναι περιττά τέτοιες στιγμές......:cry:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Κουράγιο στις οικογένειές των ανθρώπων που χαθηκαν...

Οι 3 Έλληνες είναι οι ανθυποπλοίαρχος, Γιώργος Ξυπολιτάκος 23 ετών, ο τρίτος μηχανικός, Γιώργος Καλφαγιάννης 52 ετών, και ο ηλεκτρολόγος, Κωνσταντίνος Μουτσινάς, 55 ετών. Εκτός από τους τρεις Έλληνες, νεκροί είναι και έξι Φιλιππινέζοι. Οι άτυχοι άνδρες βρέθηκαν στο εσωτερικό του σκάφους, ύστερα από την κατάσβεση της φωτιάς. Δεν πρόλαβαν να βγουν έξω, εγκλωβίστηκαν και πέθαναν από τον καπνό τις αναθυμιάσεις.

----------


## Eng

Παρακολουθω το θεμα μεσα απο τα ΜΜΕ και με αφορμη το Post του Παναγιωτη, θα ηθελα να ρωτησω κατι.. Για τους Φιλιππινεζους που πεθαναν ειπε κανεις τιποτα? Ενταξη με τους Ελληνες εγινε εκταταμενη αναφορα, ομως η Ναυτιλια ειναι Οικογενεια και σαν οικογενεια θεωρω πως θα επρεπε να γινει αναφορα για ολους. 
Οπως και να εχει η σκεψη μας ειναι στις οικογενειες ολων τους!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Και αυτοί οικογένειες έχουν τα συλλυπητήρια είναι για όλους, έγιναν γνωστά όνο τα ονόματα στα ελληνικά ΜΜΕ και είναι πολυ πιθανό κάποιος από τα μέλη να ήταν μαζί στη σχολή, να ήταν σε κάποιο μπάρκο μαζί και να κάναν παρέαμε κάποιο από αυτούς που χάθηκαν.

----------


## Eng

> Και αυτοί οικογένειες έχουν τα συλλυπητήρια είναι για όλους, έγιναν γνωστά όνο τα ονόματα στα ελληνικά ΜΜΕ και είναι πολυ πιθανό κάποιος από τα μέλη να ήταν μαζί στη σχολή, να ήταν σε κάποιο μπάρκο μαζί και να κάναν παρέαμε κάποιο από αυτούς που χάθηκαν.


Αυτο ακριβως Παναγιωτη μου!!! Χαιρομαι που τουλαχιστον εμεις εδω μεσα σε αυτη την Οικογενεια του Ναυτιλια, να  μπορουμε να αποδώσουμε και σε αυτους ενα φορο τιμης - αναμνησης. Δεν ξερω αν θα μπορουσαμε να αναφερουμε Παναγιωτη τα ονοματα και των ΦΙλιππινεζων αποθανώντων.

----------


## Thanasis17

ts sylipitiria mou kai apo mena stis oikogeneies ton thymaton...  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## mastrokostas

Είτε είναι Έλληνες είτε Φιλιππινέζοι ο πόνος για τις οικογένειες τους είναι ίδιος ! Τώρα εμείς  και να κάνουμε αναφορά και να μην  κάνουμε , δεν αλλάζει απολύτως τίποτε  ,ούτε απαλύνει τον πόνο στις  οικογένειες τους !Απλά κάποιοι από ‘μας που έχουν κάποια βιώματα ,στεναχώριονται λίγο πάρα πάνω , διότι για χρόνια όταν κτυπούσε το τηλέφωνο ,κοβόταν τα πόδια τους μέχρι να ακούσουν ποιος ήταν στην άλλη άκρη της γραμμής !

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Τι κόλαση πέρασαν οι άνθρωποι εκεί πάνω;;;
Aegean Wind!.jpgwww.reuters.com.jpg
πηγή Reuters

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Συγκλονιστικό, μόνο και μόνο το να μπείς στη διαδικασία να βάλεις τον εαυτό σου σαν μέλος του πληρώματος...
Δεν μπορώ καν να φανταστώ - όπως οι περισσότεροι άλλωστε - τι θα επικρατούσε εκείνες τις ώρες μέχρι και τώρα ακόμα. :Sad:

----------


## MILTIADIS

και ετσι εντελως τυπικα να αναφερουμε οτι εντοπιστηκαν πριν λιγο νεκροι και οι τελευταιοι τρεις αγνοουμενοι..

----------


## captparis

......................

----------


## Natsios

Δεν είναι ανάγκη να αναφερθούμε σε περιγραφές καταστάσεων/πιθανών περιστατικών κτλ την ώρα του τραγικού συμβάντος. Να εκφράσουμε μόνο τα θερμά μας συλλυπητήρια και την αμέριστη συμπαράστασή μας στις οικογένειες όλων των εκλιπόντων ναυτικών.

----------


## captparis

Εγω απλα να πρσθεσω οτι ειναι ωρες περισυλλογης αυτες , και ας ειναι το τελευταιο ατυχημα που συμβαινει στην μεγαλη μας ναυτικη οικογενεια , 
Και θελω να πω ακομα μια φορα να μην τρεξουν οι διαφορες Κασσανδρες να φορεσουν τις ρομφαιες και τις χλαμυδες και να αρχισουν να δικαζουν να καταδικαζουν να ριχνουν ευθυνες και δηλητηριωδη φραστικα βελη δεξια και αριστερα χαρη της ακροαματικοτητας και στον βωμο της ανταγωνιστικης τηλεθεασης  , να σεβαστουν τις ανθρωπινες ψυχες που χαθηκαν και να συμπονεσουν μαζι με τις οικογενειες των αδικοχαμενων αυτων ανθρωπων .

Ολοι μας συμπασχουμαι νοερα στις οικογενειες των αδικοχαμενων συναδελφων- θαλασσανθρωπων !!!

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> Και θελω να πω ακομα μια φορα να μην τρεξουν οι διαφορες Κασσανδρες να φορεσουν τις ρομφαιες και τις χλαμυδες και να αρχισουν να δικαζουν να καταδικαζουν να ριχνουν ευθυνες και δηλητηριωδη φραστικα βελη δεξια και αριστερα χαρη της ακροαματικοτητας και στον βωμο της ανταγωνιστικης τηλεθεασης, να σεβαστουν τις ανθρωπινες ψυχες που χαθηκαν και να συμπονεσουν μαζι με τις οικογενειες των αδικοχαμενων αυτων ανθρωπων


Τα θύματα να τα σέβεστε ΕΣΕΙΣ!
ΕΣΕΙΣ οι πλοιάρχοι, οι ''έλληνες πλοιάρχοι'' όπως ακούγεται συχνά εδώ μέσα!!
Όχι μόνο φωτογραφία και τελειώσαμε........................................  ........................

----------


## captparis

> Τα θύματα να τα σέβεστε ΕΣΕΙΣ!
> ΕΣΕΙΣ οι πλοιάρχοι, οι ''έλληνες πλοιάρχοι'' όπως ακούγεται συχνά εδώ μέσα!!
> Όχι μόνο φωτογραφία και τελειώσαμε........................................  ........................


Καλο ειναι να προσεχεις τι γραφεις και να μην αοριστολογεις αγαπητε μου !!! Εαν σε πονεσε λογου δημοσιογραφικου επαγγελματος ( εαν εισαι ) εχετε δωσει δικαιωματα . και μην απαντησεις εδω στειλε π.μ. διοτι θα εισαι off topic !!! και δεν θα παρεις την αναλογη απαντηση !!!!!

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Τα θύματα να τα σέβεστε ΕΣΕΙΣ!
> ΕΣΕΙΣ οι πλοιάρχοι, οι ''έλληνες πλοιάρχοι'' όπως ακούγεται συχνά εδώ μέσα!!
> Όχι μόνο φωτογραφία και τελειώσαμε........................................  ........................


 
φίλε Roger Rabbit τελευταία προκαλείς πάρα πολύ!!

ποιος σου είπε (μην βάλω κοσμιτικό επίθετο...) οτι δεν σέβονται οι ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΙ?????????? αλλά τα κόμπλεξ ορισμένων έτσι βγαίνουν...

και σε αυτό το θέμα που αναφέρεται σε ΝΕΚΡΟΥΣ ναυτικούς ΕΣΥ ΠΡΟΣΕΒΑΛΛΕΣ !!!! ΟΚ?? 

¶ντε μέρες που είναι γιατί μερικοί  γράφεται ότι σας καυ...σει !!!

----------


## Natsios

Παρακαλώ πολύ να σταματήσει εδώ η όποια αντιπαράθεση και να κρατηθεί το 
επίπεδο που αρμόζει σε αυτό το θέμα. 
Τα υπόλοιπα μέσω ΠΜ

----------


## Natsios

Πολύ λυπηρές οι εξελίξεις στο θέμα λόγο της άρνησης των τοπικών αρχών να παραδώσουν τις σορούς των τριων Ελλήνων ναυτικών. Σύμφωνα με διάφορα δημοσιευματα πέρα απο τις προσπάθειες των αρμοδιων υπουργείων έχει ζητηθεί παρέμβαση διαφόρων φορέων, οργανισμών κτλ μεταξύ των οποίων και του Οικουμενικού Πατριάρχη, της Καθολικής Εκκλησίας, του ΙΜΟ, του Ερυθρού Σταυρού κτλ. 
Να ευχηθούμε γρήγορη απεμπλοκή από τα διαδικαστικά θέματα που προέκυψαν και ασφαλή επαναπατρισμό των σορών των τριων ναυτικών.

----------


## captparis

Δυστυχως οι Βενεζουελιανοι παντα προβληματα δημιουργουν μια ζωη τωρα τα ιδια και τα ιδια , αν δεν βαλεις το χερι με τα πρασινα !!!

----------


## Natsios

Δεν φαινεται να είναι θέμα χρημάτων (μόνο) Καπτα Παρη. Μακάρι να ήταν μόνο αυτό γιατί φαντάζομαι θα είχε ληθεί το θέμα. Το πλοίο βρίσκεται στο λιμάνι του Κουρασαο στις Ολλανδικές Αντίλλες οι οποίες απαγορεύουν τον επαναπατρισμό των σορών επικαλούμενοι υγειονομικούς λόγους. Ακόμα και οι προτάσεις μεταφοράς σε ειδικά διαμορφομένο ιδιωτικό αεροπλάνο ή C-130 ή το προθυπουργικό αεροπλάνο δεν έγιναν δεκτές.  
Είναι κρίμα και αδικο

----------


## captparis

Μακαρι να βρεθει η χρυση τομη ........ ειναι κριμα για ολους .

Νομιζα οτι το πλοιο ειχε ρυμουλκηθει στο ISLA MARGARITA , κατι τετοιο ειχα μαθει , δεν παρακολουθουσα τα γεγονοτα λογω του οτι ετοιμαζομαι και εγω για αναχωρηση στις 4/1

----------


## mastrokostas

Σκέπτομαι αυτές τις οικογένειες, που έχασα τους δικούς τους ανθρώπους ,και περνούν μαύρες γιορτές .Και δεν φτάνει μόνο αυτό ,αλλά ούτε τις σωρούς τους δεν μπορούν ακόμη να πάρουν !

----------


## Natsios

Επιτέλους,

Επιστρέφουν οι σοροί των Ελλήνων στην πατρίδα με διαταγή της Βασίλισσας Βεατρίκης

----------


## parisk13

:cry: distixos edo mesa eida polla na grafode........asxeta me ola auta to thema einai oti xathikan 9 nautikoi....kai oxi 3 ellhnes opos elegan ta MME.......4 apo tous 6 filipinous pou xathikan se auto to tragiko atixima tous ixera giati efuga apo auto to karavi ton augousto kai htan oloi tous sklira ergazomenoi oikeniarxes pou eixan oloi tous oikogenia kai 1 h 2 paidia........mia oikogenia pou afhsan piso logo elipshs organoshs kai kapoiou tragikou kai moireou lathous......lipame pragmatika poli gia ton autwn ton 9 NAUTIKWN kai epishs lipame gia thn xeftila ton kommatikwn parataxewn kai memonomenwn athropwn pou dn sevode tipota prokimenou na klepsoun thleptiko xrono gia na provlithoun me prosopika simferoda........

diavasa mesa sto interner gia  basilises tis ollandias kai ellhnikes kuberniseis kai upourgeia pou prospathisan na feroun tous sorous twn nautikwn sta spitia tous alla kanenas apo oti fenete dn eipe pos ean dn eixe ladosei tous pades o koumadaros kai dn eixe misthosei idiotiko aeroplano gia na gurisoun autoi oi anthropoi spiti tous tha tous eixane kapsei ekei oi topikes arxes.....



http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pi...&id=1050307350

----------


## mastrokostas

Φίλε μου την θλίψη όλων των ανθρώπων της θάλασσας ,για τους αδικοχαμένους ναυτικούς μας μην την αμφισβητείς ! Όλοι μα όλοι λυπήθηκαν πραγματικά με αυτό το συμβάν .Αλλά ο κάθε ένας μας την εκφράζει διαφορετικά .Για τους συναδέλφους Φιλιππινέζους ναυτικούς ,πρέπει να σου πω ότι δυστυχώς, και χωρίς να θέλω να δικαιολογήσω κανέναν , κλαίς και θρηνείς τους δικούς σου νεκρούς .Ίσως επειδή νιώθεις ότι έφυγαν φίλοι της διπλανής πόρτας !
Για τον Κουμανταρο ,όσοι ασχολούνται με την θάλασσα ,γνωρίζουν ποιος είναι και ότι δεν είναι σημερινός .Για την πρόσφορα του αυτή να ναυλώσει αεροπλάνο ,εμείς εδώ δεν το γνωρίζαμε και γι αυτό δεν το αναφέραμε !και να σαι καλά που μας το έγραψες !!
Ότι και να κάνουμε εμείς φίλε μου ,και οτι και να γραψουμε ,αυτές οι ψυχές δεν γυρίζουν πίσω δυστυχώς !

----------


## parisk13

dn amfisvito th thlipsh thn dikias sas.....apla merikoi politikoi kai kanalia to blepoun os mia eukairia provolhs auto katakrino.........epishs to oti ta kanalia aneferan mono gia tous ellhnes nautikous to theoro aparadekto...fusika kai tha thriniseis poli perisotero gia tous poio kodinous sou anthropous alla oi upolopoi anaferthikan apo katholou eos elaxista.......tora oson afora thn kinhsh auth tou koumadarou dn einai kati pou to eipa giati exo problhma me kapoion apo esas....adithetos.......apla disanasxeto me thn parapliroforish auth twn meswn mazikhs epikoinonias pou mas dixnoun plasmatika gegonota mono kai mono gia na poun oti exoun thn apoklistikothta se kati........

----------


## Roger Rabbit

*parisk13*
Εσύ έμεινες στα κανάλια ρε φίλε;;
Εγώ πάντως μένω στο ότι μπορεί να βρισκόμασταν εμείς στη θέση αυτών των συναδέλφων...
Φυσικά είναι αδύνατο να εξηγήσει κάποιος το πώς έγινε το ατύχημα αλλά θα ήμουν ''ικανοποιημένος'' αν κάποιος μεριμνούσε και έκανε το παν για τους ανθρώπους που ''ταξιδεύει'' απο κάτω του....... 
Δεν ξέρω αν καταλαβαίνεις τι εννοώ..?
Να σου πώ,
κάθε Σάββατο για παράδειγμα τι κάνατε;;

----------


## Roger Rabbit

http://www.atticapress.gr/newsroom/m...gean-wind.html

----------


## Natsios

> http://www.atticapress.gr/newsroom/m...gean-wind.html


Σενάρια......... Τα πολλά λόγια είναι φτώχεια

----------


## Natsios

> dn amfisvito th thlipsh thn dikias sas.....apla merikoi politikoi kai kanalia to blepoun os mia eukairia provolhs auto katakrino.........epishs to oti ta kanalia aneferan mono gia tous ellhnes nautikous to theoro aparadekto...fusika kai tha thriniseis poli perisotero gia tous poio kodinous sou anthropous alla oi upolopoi anaferthikan apo katholou eos elaxista.......tora oson afora thn kinhsh auth tou koumadarou dn einai kati pou to eipa giati exo problhma me kapoion apo esas....adithetos.......apla disanasxeto me thn parapliroforish auth twn meswn mazikhs epikoinonias pou mas dixnoun plasmatika gegonota mono kai mono gia na poun oti exoun thn apoklistikothta se kati........


Δυστυχώς πάντα θα υπάρχουν κάποιοι που θα εκμεταλλεύνοται ακόμα και τον πόνο του άλλου για την προβολή τους και μόνο. Εμείς όμως δεν εξετάζουμε αυτό στην προκειμένη περίπτωση. Οι όποιες πραγματικές ενέργεις και προσπάθειες  έγιναν για τον επαναπατρισμό των σωρών και από όποιους έγιναν αξίζουν συγχαρητηρια και πιστεύω οτι κάτι αντίστοιχο έγινε από τη μεριά των Φιλλιπινων για τον επαναπατρισμο των δικών τους ανθρώπων.
Δεν νομιζω οτι οποιος νιώθει πραγματικά τους ναυτικούς θα κάνει σκόπιμη αναφορά σε Έλληνες μόνο. Αλλά και το πατριωτάκι είναι πατριωτάκι....

----------


## Kapetanissa

Ήταν όλοι εκεί σήμερα. Στο νεκροταφείο του Σχιστού. 

Για να αποτίσουν τον ύστατο φόρο τιμής σε δύο από τα αδικοχαμένα παλικάρια του Aegean Wind. 

Το μανιάτη καπετάν Γιώργο Ξυπολιτάκο, ετών 23. 

Και το μαστρο - Γιώργο Καλφαγιάννη, ετών 52 από τη Μυτιλήνη. 

Οι συγγενείς. Οι συνάδελφοι. Και οι φίλοι. Τα φιλαράκια τους... 



Όπως και οι παλιοί συμμαθητές:



Καλό ταξίδι και στους δύο Γιώργηδες. 

Καλό ταξίδι και στο μαστρο - Κώστα που κηδεύτηκε χτες στην ιδιαίτερη πατρίδα του, το Βόλο. 

Και από όλους η ευχή να ληφθούν σύντομα όλα τα απαραίτητα μέτρα για να μην ξαναθρηνήσουμε τέτοιους άδικους θανάτους... 

(Δείτε στο You Tube βίντεο με τον επικήδειο που εκφωνήθηκε στην κηδεία του Γιώργου Ξυπολιτάκου και τη διαμαρτυρία της οικογένειάς του για τη μη ύπαρξη σύγχρονων μέσων πυρασφάλειας στο Aegean Wind)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZ6zH...layer_embedded

----------


## Leo

> http://www.atticapress.gr/newsroom/m...gean-wind.html





> Σενάρια......... Τα πολλά λόγια είναι φτώχεια


Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Νάτσιο. Το άρθρο ξεκίνησε καλά, όμως κατέληξε σε σενάριο και συνέντευξη επί υποθέσεων, που είναι κακό, όταν οι έρευνες για εντοπισμό των αιτίων που οδήγησαν στην τραγωδία, είναι σε εξέλιξη. Είναι καλό να σεβαστούμε τις στιγμές, να περιμένουμε τα αποτελέσματα των ερευνών και μετά, αν χρειαστεί, να σχολιάσουμε.

----------


## Kapetanissa

Σενάρια μπορεί κανείς να κάνει πολλά. Η ουσία όμως παραμένει. Εννέα νεκροί. Τι έφταιξε; Πρέπει να μάθουμε και έχουμε δικαίωμα να μάθουμε. Γιατί έχουμε δικούς μας ανθρώπους εκεί έξω στα πέλαγα. Και θέλουμε να γυρίσουν ζωντανοί. Όχι σε φέρετρα. 

Περισσότερο εκείνοι που έχουμε δουλέψει σε καράβια. Και κάθε φορά που χάνεται ένας ναυτικός, πεθαίνει και ένα κομμάτι του εαυτού μας μαζί του. Γιατί δεν ξεχνάμε τις φορές που κοντέψαμε να πάθουμε το ίδιο. 

Δεν είναι που φτιάχνουμε σενάρια. Είναι υποχρέωσή μας να νοιαζόμαστε. Καθήκον στους ανθρώπους μας που ταξιδεύουν, καθήκον στο δικό μας παρελθόν, καθήκον στον άνθρωπο. Μπορείς να λέγεσαι άνθρωπος αν δε νοιάζεσαι για τον άνθρωπο; 

Και πέρα από την ανησυχία για τη σεναρολογία, υπάρχουν τα άρθρα των εφημερίδων και που δεν είναι μόνο σενάρια. 

Το ένα άρθρο, στο χτεσινό ΕΘΝΟΣ αναφέρει:

http://www.ethnos.gr/article.asp?cat...&pubid=9256887




> "H εταιρεία του πλοίου (εφοπλιστές Iω. και Γ. Kουμάνταρος) με ανακοίνωσή της ξεκαθάρισε πως δεν διέθετε το πλοίο αυτόματο σύστημα πυρανίχνευσης και πυρόσβεσης γιατί δεν ήταν υποχρεωμένο να το διαθέτει από τη νομοθεσία.
> 
> Oμως, τα ερωτήματα των συνδικαλιστών της Πανελλήνιας Eνωσης Mηχανικών είναι αν λειτούργησαν τα αλάρμ πυρκαγιάς, αν υπήρχε άγημα πυρκαγιάς και τελικά με ποιον τρόπο αντιμετωπίστηκε η φωτιά στους χώρους ενδιαίτησης."


Το άλλο στην Ημερησία σήμερα τονίζει:

http://www.imerisia.gr/article.asp?c...pubid=23559297




> Στο «μικροσκόπιο» του Διεθνούς Ναυτιλιακού Οργανισμού (ΙΜΟ) θα τεθούν οι συνθήκες του ατυχήματος που σημειώθηκε στις 25 Δεκεμβρίου 2009 όταν ξέσπασε φωτιά στο ελληνικό φορτηγό Aegean Wind, η οποία στοίχισε τη ζωή σε εννέα ναυτικούς, εκ των οποίων τρεις ήταν Έλληνες.
> 
> Με βάση τον διεθνή κώδικα διερεύνησης ναυτικών ατυχημάτων, ο οποίος τέθηκε σε ισχύ την 1η Ιανουαρίου 2010 και στους επόμενους μήνες ενσωματώνεται με οδηγία στο κοινοτικό δίκαιο, τα πορίσματα των εμπειρογνωμόνων που έχουν οριστεί από το Λιμενικό Σώμα, όταν ολοκληρωθούν να αποσταλούν στον ΙΜΟ και θα μελετηθούν από την αρμόδια επιτροπή του Οργανισμού, προκειμένου, μεταξύ άλλων, να διαπιστωθεί αν είναι αναγκαίο να ληφθούν μέτρα για την αποφυγή άλλων τέτοιων ατυχημάτων. Ο κώδικας περιλαμβάνει ουσιαστικά έναν οδηγό βήμα προς βήμα διερεύνησης ναυτικών ατυχημάτων, ανάλογα με το πλοίο και τις συνθήκες κάτω από τις οποίες προκλήθηκαν.


Να γιατί αντί να ασχολούμαστε με τη σεναρολογία, πρέπει όλοι να πιέσουμε να έρθει στο φως ΟΛΗ η αλήθεια. Για να ληφθούν υπόψη τα πορίσματα και να μην ξανασυμβεί τέτοια τραγωδία, και κανένα σπίτι ναυτικού να μην ξαναφορέσει μαύρα.

----------


## Leo

Kapetanissa, δεν χρειάζεται να πιέσουμε εμείς. Σύμφωνα με τους ισχύοντες κανονισμούς όλες οι σημαίες πλέον, είναι υποχρεωμένες να αποστέλουν πλήρη έκθεση/ανάλυση κλπ για κάθε ατύχημα που συμβαίνει σε πλοία τους (Εξ ου και η αποστολή των υψηλόβαθμων του ΥΕΝ). 'Εχω δει και μελετήσει το έντυπο που υποχρεούται να στείλει η σημαία στον ΙΜΟ και σε διαβεβαιώνω ότι είναι εξονυχιστικό. Το τι έφτεξε και τα λοιπά θα βγεί, όπως και τα μέτρα που και άν χρειάζονται θα ληφθούν, η εφαρμογή των οποίων όμως θα απολαύσει η επόμενη γεννιά των θαλασσινών .....

----------


## mastrokostas

> Το τι έφτεξε και τα λοιπά θα βγεί, όπως και τα μέτρα που και άν χρειάζονται θα ληφθούν, η εφαρμογή των οποίων όμως θα απολαύσει η επόμενη γεννιά των θαλασσινών .....


Πάντα έτσι γίνεται !
Δυστυχώς ότι και να γίνει τώρα, αυτοί που χάθηκαν δεν γυρίζουν πίσω !
Αυτοί που πρέπει να ξέρουν ,θα μάθουν! η ασφάλεια στα βαπόρια θα βελτιωθεί !το θέμα σε κάνα δυο χρόνια θα ψιλοξεχαστεί !Ένα πράγμα δεν θα αλλάξει για τους ανθρώπους που έχασαν τους δικούς τους ! κάθε φορά που θα κτυπά η πόρτα, θα ελπίζουν να είναι αυτοί που έφυγαν μια μέρα για μπάρκο ,και ακόμη δεν γύρισαν !

----------


## Kapetanissa

Σωστός, μαστρο - Κώστα. Όπως πάντα. 

Και, Λεό, θα συμφωνούσα και μαζί σου αν δεν είχα δυο κορίτσια να ταξιδεύουν. Σ' αυτή τη γενιά, όχι την επόμενη. 

Και χτες γνώρισα ακόμη ένα. Το κορίτσι που έζησε τη φωτιά στο Aegean Wind. Κάποιοι βιάστηκαν να τη βγάλουν από το φλεγόμενο καράβι. Και σήμερα διάβασα σε εφημερίδα πως η δόκιμος υπέστη λέει νευρικό κλονισμό. 

Πήγαν να τη γνωρίσουν; Να της μιλήσουν; Να ρωτήσουν τι λέει κι εκείνη; Αν ήθελε να βγει από το καράβι ή να μείνει να βοηθήσει; 

Εγώ νευρικό κλονισμό δεν είδα. Είδα μόνο στα μάτια της την ακλόνητη θέληση να συνεχίσει τη θάλασσα. Παρά την τόσο πρόσφατη τραγωδία που έζησε.  Ένα κορίτσι που έψαξε πολύ μέχρι να βρει αυτό το καράβι για να κάνει το υποχρεωτικό εκπαιδευτικό της ταξίδι και ένιωθε πανευτυχής που την εμπιστεύτηκαν και τη ναυτολόγησαν.  Και που όταν βρέθηκε εκεί, στο Aegean Wind,  έμαθε το θάνατο του πατέρα της. Και όμως έμεινε, δεν ξεμπάρκαρε. Τι άστοχο τέτοιο κορίτσι να προσπαθούν τώρα να το παρουσιάσουν πως υπέστη νευρικό κλονισμό...  

Δεν είναι μόνο οι ζωές που έφυγαν και τίποτε δεν τις ξαναφέρνει πίσω. Ούτε τι θα γίνει στην επόμενη γενιά. Δε ζούμε ούτε στο χτες ούτε στο αύριο. Στο τώρα ζούμε και για τη ζωή των παιδιών, αγοριών και κοριτσιών, που τώρα ταξιδεύουν ενδιαφερόμαστε. 

Ίσως για κάποιους που δεν έχουν δικούς τους στη θάλασσα να είναι εύκολο να περιμένουν λύσεις μόνο από τους αρμοδίους. Για τους άλλους, δε φτάνει. Γιατί δεν είναι το παιδί του άλλου στο καράβι, είναι το δικό μας. Και ακριβώς γι' αυτό είναι δικά μας όλα τα παιδιά που ταξιδεύουν. 

Όχι γιατί υποφέρουμε από φοβίες. Τη θάλασσα την έχουμε ζήσει κι εμείς, την ξέρουμε και την αγαπάμε και καμαρώνουμε τους νέους που ακολουθούν αυτό το επάγγελμα. 

Κι ακριβώς γι' αυτό, επειδή φοβίες δεν έχουμε, θα θέλαμε να εξετάσουν τι γίνεται σε περίπτωση ατυχήματος με τις γυναίκες ναυτικούς. Κάποτε στα σωστικά μας μάθαιναν ότι προηγούνται τα γυναικόπεδα σε περίπτωση κινδύνου. Πρώτα αυτά μπαίνουν στη σωσίβια λέμβο. Οι γυναίκες ναυτικοί ανήκουν στα γυναικόπεδα; 

Αυτό που γράφτηκε στις εφημερίδες για νευρικό κλονισμό της δοκίμου καταστρώματος, θίγει όλες τις ελληνίδες καπετάνισσες. Δε θέλουμε τέτοια ρετσινιά να σπιλώσει τον κλάδο μας. Και δε θέλουμε στο μέλλον έτσι να αντιμετωπιστεί άλλη ελληνίδα αξιωματικός. 

Κατανοούμε και καταλαβαίνουμε την αντίδραση του πλοιάρχου ειδικά από τη στιγμή που δεν υπάρχει ξεκάθαρη αναφορά στη νομοθεσία, και που σίγουρα λειτούργησε σαν πατέρας και σκέφτηκε και το νεαρό της ηλικίας της δοκίμου και θέλησε να την απομακρύνει για το καλό της, όμως αυτό να ειπωθεί ξεκάθαρα πως έτσι έγινε και όχι να θίγεται τώρα η κοπέλα αυτή πως τάχα υπέστη νευρικό κλονισμό. 

Δεν ξέρω ειλικρινά ποιος έδωσε αυτή την είδηση. Ίσως να είναι ράδιο αρβύλα. Γιατί η κοπέλα με διαβεβαίωσε ότι η εταιρεία της γνωρίζει ότι ήθελε να παραμείνει στο πλοίο και να βοηθήσει. 

Έχω επικοινωνήσει με την εφημερίδα και περιμένω να με πάρει τηλέφωνο ο υπεύθυνος του ρεπορτάζ. Και ελπίζω στο επόμενο φύλλο τους να κάνουν την αναγκαία επανόρθωση.

----------


## Leo

Καπετάνισσα, το έχουμε ξαναπεί... τα πολλά λόγια είναι φτώχια. 
Σέβομαι τις απόψεις και τις ανησυχίες σας, αλλά δεν θέλω συνειδητά να πάρω θέση σε καμιά τέτοια κουβέντα. Προτιμώ να περιμένω σιωπόντας τα πορίσματα και μετά, αν χρειαστεί να εκφέρω άποψη.

----------


## Kapetanissa

Αγαπητέ Λεό

Προσωπικά έθεσα κάποιες απόψεις. Εσύ προτιμάς τη σιωπή; Σεβαστό και αναφαίρετο δικαίωμα. Μην το ακυρώνεις ο ίδιος, γιατί έτσι καταλήγει ως υπόδειξη στους άλλους να σιωπήσουν.  Αυτό τουλάχιστον αντιλαμβάνομαι από την αντίδρασή σου. Αλλιώς θα απαντούσες μόνο με τη σιωπή σου. Επιβεβαιώνοντας έμπρακτα την αλήθεια των λόγων σου πως προτιμάς τη σιωπή.

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Κράτησε περίπου 1 μήνα ε;
Συνήθως αρκετοί για τόσο περίπου τα έχουμε στο μυαλό μας.....

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Να είσαι σίγουρος ότι ακόμα το σκεφτόμασται αλλά θα πρέπει να κουβεντιάσουμε όταν θα έχουμε το επίσημο πόρισμα και όταν θα μπορέσουμε να συζητήσουμε πως δεν θα ξαναγίνει παρόμοιο ατύχημα.

Να κάνουμε εικασίες και σενάρια και να μεταφέρουμε ότι ακούγεται από εδώ κι από εκεί δεν προσφέρει τίποτα.

Με την ευκαιρία να επισημάνω όιτ σε κάποιο άρθρο εφημερίδας που παρατέθηκε σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα σχολιάστηκε ότι σε πολλά βαπόρια δεν ανοίγουν τα φνιστρίνια και δεν μπορέι να βγει το πλήρωμα σε περίπτωση φωτιάς. Μόνο που αν κάποιος ανοίξει το φινιστρίνι ίνει στη φωτιά ότι χρειάζεται για να φουντώσει περισσότερο δηλαδή αέρα (οξυγόνο).

----------


## Kapetanissa

> Κράτησε περίπου 1 μήνα ε;
> Συνήθως αρκετοί για τόσο περίπου τα έχουμε στο μυαλό μας.....


Αρκετοί. Και συνήθως. Όχι όλοι... 

http://kapetanisses.blogspot.com/201...n-wind_30.html

Να προσθέσω ότι είχε μπλεχτεί και παλιότερα σε τραγωδία (με τρεις νεκρούς) το ίδιο πλοίο:

http://kapetanisses.blogspot.com/201...n-wind_01.html

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να ξεφύγουμε από τη συζήτηση για τα ναυτικά ατυχήματα σαν να βλέπουμε ταινίες με τον μακαρίτη τον Κούρκουλο και όπως μας έχουν "εκπαιδεύσει" τα τηλεδικαστήρια.

Επαναλαμβάνω (σε λίγο θα γίνω γραφικός από τις πολλές φορές) ότι για να γίνει ένα ναυτικό ατύχημα κάτι πήγε λάθος μας ενδιαφέρει να μάθουμε τι έγινε για να μην ξαναγίνει σε άλλο καράβι το ίδιο. Στο κάτω κάτω αν ξαναγίνει παρόμοιο ατύχημα σημαίνει ότι οι άνθρωποι πήγαν άδικα και αυτό δεν μπορώ να το δεχτώ.

Ας δούμε ένα παράδειγμα διερέυνησης ατυχήματος εδώ http://www.maib.gov.uk/publications/...r_princess.cfm και ας προσέξουμε λίγο την πρώτη παράγραφο του κειμένου.

----------


## Kapetanissa

> Επαναλαμβάνω (σε λίγο θα γίνω γραφικός από τις πολλές φορές) ότι για να γίνει ένα ναυτικό ατύχημα κάτι πήγε λάθος μας ενδιαφέρει να μάθουμε τι έγινε *για να ξαναγίνει σε άλλο καράβι το ίδιο*.


Για να ξαναγίνει σε άλλο καράβι το ίδιο;  
Είμαι σίγουρη πως μάλλον ήθελες να γράψεις "να *μην* ξαναγίνει".

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το διόρθωσα και ευχαριστώ για την επισήμανση...

----------


## Kapetanissa

Φυσικά δεν μπορώ να πω το ίδιο για το αγενέστατο σχόλιο σε βάρος μου:




> Πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να ξεφύγουμε από τη συζήτηση για τα ναυτικά ατυχήματα σαν να βλέπουμε ταινίες με τον μακαρίτη τον Κούρκουλο και όπως μας έχουν "εκπαιδεύσει" τα τηλεδικαστήρια.


Καταλαβαίνω βέβαια πως ενοχλεί η όποια συζήτηση για την τραγωδία του Aegean Wind και η φραστική επίθεση αποσκοπεί ακριβώς σ' αυτό: Να σταματήσει η όποια κουβέντα και να ξεχαστεί το συντομότερο δυνατό το "ατυχές περιστατικό".  Λέω όμως να σεβαστώ περισσότερο την επιθυμία των συγγενών του 23χρονου Γιώργου Ξυπολιτάκου 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZ6zH...layer_embedded#

που ζήτησαν να μην ξεχάσουμε και να μη σταματήσουμε να ασχολούμαστε ακριβώς για να μην ξανακλάψουν κι άλλες μανάδες. 

Το σύνδεσμο  http://www.maib.gov.uk/publications/...r_princess.cfm αξίζει πραγματικά να τον επισκεφθεί κανείς. Και να τον μελετήσει ολόκληρο, όχι μόνο την πρώτη παράγραφο.  Ένας νεκρός επιβάτης και μόνο στο Σταρ Πρίνσες από τα 3.813 άτομα που μετέφερε. 9 νεκροί στο Aegean Wind από τα 24 μέλη του. Είναι το ίδιο? 

Όσο ίδια ήταν και τα μέτρα πυροπροστασίας των δύο πλοίων. Στο Σταρ Πρίνσες υπήρχαν όλα τα προβλεπόμενα από τη ΣΟΛΑΣ, στο AEGEAN WIND μας είπαν ότι ήταν λέει του '83 και δεν ήταν υποχρεωμένο το καράβι να έχει τέτοια μέσα πυροπροστασίας. 

Ποιο πόρισμα μπορεί να ανατρέψει αυτές τις αλήθειες? Πως μετράει περισσότερο η ζωή ενός επιβάτη κρουαζιερόπλοιου από το πλήρωμα ενός φορτηγού πλοίου?  Ποια παράλογη λογική μπορεί να εξηγήσει αυτόν τον άνισο τρόπο υπολογισμού της ανθρώπινης ζωής?

----------

